# Names of generations



## BooksandButterflies

This is a listing of recent generations for individuals born in the United States. Dates are approximate, as recognized by demographers.2000/2001-Present - New Silent Generation or Generation Z
1980-2000 - Millennials or Generation Y
1965-1979 - Generation X
1946-1964 - Baby Boom
1925-1945 - Silent Generation
1900-1924 - G.I. Generation
The Population Reference Bureau provides an alternate listing and chronology of generational names in the United States.
1983-2001 - New Boomers
1965-1982 - Generation X
1946-1964 - Baby Boomers
1929-1945 - Lucky Few
1909-1928 - Good Warriors
1890-1908 - Hard Timers
1871-1889 - New Worlders



www.about.com​


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm tired of being a Baby (boomer). It's getting annoying.
I'm gonna throw a temper tantrum.
Time for a name change, lol. (easily distracted... i know that laughing doesn't go well with "temper tantrum")


----------



## Grau the Great

1985-2000: Generation Y U No Leave Any Money in Social Security for Us?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Nope, not a penny. Sorry. Our parents reproduced like... ahhhh... rabbits and, therefore, there are too many of us. But I don't think that was intentional.
1946-1964: help, i'm claustrophobic in this crowd



Grau the Great said:


> 1985-2000: Generation Y U No Leave Any Money in Social Security for Us?


----------

